# Oh baby baby baby!!



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

I thought I started this thread before, but now can't find it. I mentioned [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION] in it - maybe I should do a search that way ... nope.

Okay, babies, infants, toddlers - doesn't matter.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

"I thought I requested a womb with a view!"

Sorry. Andy Rooney humor.

Here's a great video if you're having trouble sleeping. I'm already zenning in honor thereof.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

No, honestly; I don't care if it is gas.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Love this little girl - and she loves her daddy.  And Elvis.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>





True story...I took my new two month old son to visit his grandpa for the first time and had to change his diapers. Stood the kid up after cleaning him so I could situate stuff, and he peed all over the front of me. My dad was sitting on the couch watching and, well, it took about 2 hours for him to stop laughing.

.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Boys taught me real fast - you better have new diaper in place before old diaper is lowered.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Smilebong (Apr 10, 2014)

A real baby. Not from a commercial.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

So share! I'm finding 'em on Pinterest. For instance? This is my granddaughter.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

And her big sister, a few years back. 





I'm just curious - what picture(s) did you think were from a commercial?


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> And her big sister, a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't.  I am just saying that my pic is so beautiful that everyone would think it was from a commercial, but its real.  But my upload failed at first.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > And her big sister, a few years back.
> ...



 Well, that certainly changes my perception of your post. I'll go see the pic.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

Is that you, or a family member?

Here's me, being perplexed.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Smilebong (Apr 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Is that you, or a family member?
> 
> Here's me, being perplexed.



My first grandson.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Is that you, or a family member?
> ...



Congratulations!! I love my grands. 

This video always makes me smile.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't remember how I came across this one, just an image from wherever... but cute as can be.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 10, 2014)

OK, I got to say it

I think newborns are ugly...they just are

When you go to see a newborn in the hospital, you tell the parents how beautiful the baby is. Secretly, you are hoping the baby grows out of it


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> OK, I got to say it
> 
> I think newborns are ugly...they just are
> 
> When you go to see a newborn in the hospital, you tell the parents how beautiful the baby is. Secretly, you are hoping the baby grows out of it



The nurse said my daughter was beautiful. I asked how she could tell. Two weeks later I was like "Oh! Alrighty, then."


----------



## The Professor (Apr 10, 2014)

All I have to say is:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgZJGl101KE]Count Your Blessings Instead of Sheep * Bing Crosby ~ Enspiravision  - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> OK, I got to say it
> 
> I think newborns are ugly...they just are
> 
> When you go to see a newborn in the hospital, you tell the parents how beautiful the baby is. Secretly, you are hoping the baby grows out of it



I caught my daughter in my arms as she squirt forth, and my first reaction was to announce to the Mrs. "she looks like your mother!". LOL
Then she morphed into Yoda. 

Anyhow... here's boy #2, about 25 years ago...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEGwsmZ8PB4]Falling Asleep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I got to say it
> ...



Awww! I'd just want to scoop him up and hold him while he slept, but I know for a lot of toddlers that means "kick into high gear again." Babies love me, I'm like a pillow with a heartbeat.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

My daughter and nephew are lucky, their kids get along. So far, anyway - no sibling rivalry. /knock on wood


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

The little one in the glasses, this is her in the early days.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)

Flower girl! Too cute.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)

Ha!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)

This made my week. I bet you can't get through this video without laughing out loud.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

He hadn't heard his mom's voice for four months.

I love the play of expressions on both their faces.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 12, 2014)

Spending weekend with grand-kittle.

Life is good.  


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 13, 2014)

Just got home. Tons of quality critter-time. 
I even managed to get him asleep and down for a nap. Haven't done that like 17 years LOL.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Just got home. Tons of quality critter-time.
> I even managed to get him asleep and down for a nap. Haven't done that like 17 years LOL.



Lucky!!! <3


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

My youngest grand;





Her brother, the oldest;





And her sister;





 Love, love, love. <3


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Zander (Apr 13, 2014)

I kinda like this one.....


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

Zander said:


> I kinda like this one.....



I don't blame you. The resemblance is remarkable.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

And I like this one best.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

Of course all babies aren't human. And there are different kinds of boops. Boop!!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)

So sweet.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, so - that's how *that* feels.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)




----------



## mayrj (May 6, 2014)

the peeing one had me cracking up!


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 30, 2014)

I was texted the latest grandkid pic and I'm thinking "where have I seen this before"?
So I found it, and put them side by side. My baby and his baby.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 30, 2014)

I miss Boopers.


----------

